# Does anyone have experience with this humidor?



## ferks012 (Nov 13, 2009)

I believe i found the next box I want. I just am curious if anyone else has it and how it performs. Thanks for all your help. Indulgence Table Humidor - 500-Capacity - Cigars International


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

No experience, but it sure is attractive.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

No experience with that one specifically, but if it's comparable in construction to ours then I'm sure it works fine.  If you're going for an end table though I'd say go all the way and get a cabinet.... A few bombs from these puffers and you'll overflow 300 lol.


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

brad, i was looking at that same exact humi. i love it and hope to get it as my next humi. right now CI has free shipping on that humi. if you get it, let me know how it goes.


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

That is a great looking humi... if you end up buying it, let us know how it works out for you


----------



## RobustBrad (Oct 20, 2009)

It's definitely a sexy looking Humidor. Given all the Aholes on this forum it will fill up quick though


----------



## Smoke Rises (Dec 6, 2009)

jfeva0049 said:


> brad, i was looking at that same exact humi. i love it and hope to get it as my next humi. right now CI has free shipping on that humi. if you get it, let me know how it goes.


it appears that the free shipping may be over as of today 12 11 09

*Note: Ships to street addresses in the Continental USA only (no PO Boxes or APOs). Add $39 shipping.*

ferks if you decor is anything like the are you are in this should fit in nicely.
have you looked at the coffee table humi or the end table types ? a stand up wall cabinet is a nice option also. 
have you ever been to CI ?


----------



## ferks012 (Nov 13, 2009)

Well I pulled the trigger and did some dealing at CI. Wow my first ever time there and the place is amazing. I got the Indulgence style 500ct that i had been looking at and I am even more amazed in person and after setting it up. The thing is built like a tank, I got the Humi-Care electronic humidifier to go with it. I will post pictures and do a review either on this thread or another when everything is up and running. I am completely stoked though!!


----------



## Smoke Rises (Dec 6, 2009)

ferks012 said:


> Well I pulled the trigger and did some dealing at CI. Wow my first ever time there and the place is amazing.


i take it you went to the SUPER STORE.


----------



## ferks012 (Nov 13, 2009)

Yep first time at the super store, I was pretty much in shock LOL!!


----------



## JeffNYC (Oct 9, 2009)

Did you happen to the San Marco 300 capacity humidor? It's like a small end table. More antique look. 

(Can't post the link yet.)


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

A friend of mine in WA State has this exact humidor. Some of you may or may not remember him from the old JR forums.... "Big442". He loved it and said it worked great.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*Congratulations Brad!

It looks fabulouso!!!* :thumb:

.


----------



## capmann (Dec 20, 2009)

Congratulations ferks, humidor looks awesome. When looking for this box did you come across the geneve 500 ct cigar humidor? Pictures looks exactly the same but dimensions are different. Thanks


----------



## D.Ray (Jan 13, 2010)

I'm looking to purchase this exact setup... how do you like the indulgence & how's the humi-care working out?

Also, just curious why you chose the humi-care vs. cigar oasis?


----------

